# Sheppard Diesel Value



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

Does anyone know what the value of a 2 cylinder Sheppard Diesel is? It had been completely restored a number of years ago, but has injector problems and the paint is beginning to peal. Only about 270 of them were made.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Got any photos for us?


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

I thought I had pictures, but I cannot find them. I'll keep looking


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

Well, I searched for pictures, but I can't find them. I'll see if I can take some soon.


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

I was doing some cleaning the other day and finally found the disc with the pics on it. I know that there only about 270 of these made. This is a two cylinder diesel. The paint on the block is starting to peal from oil and it is not running right now. I think it has injector problems. How many of you have seen or heard of them? Does anyone know what they are worth?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 20, 2011)

Are you still interested in the value of the Sheppard Tractor?


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

yes, I am still interested in its value for a fully restored unit, and for this one, which has descent paint, but doesn't run. It might be injector problems or a cracked head gasket leaking coolant into the engine. Its been a couple years, so I might be mixing up tractors. I will be leaving for a week, so don't expect immediate responses.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 20, 2011)

I believe that the cost for a SD-2 should go between $4,500 and $6,000 if it runs. There is a national Sheppard Diesel Club that meets every year. This year we will meet in Greenville, ILL.


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks, this is very helpful.


----------

